# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Shqiperia dhe Eurovizion 2011

## sirena_adria

Tashme Kenga eshte perzgjedhur dhe ethet e gares i jane futur te gjitheve , Grupit Krijues , Aureles,  Shqiptareve kudo ndodhen !

Pritje pak e gjate.... *Maj 2011 - Dusseldorf, Gjermani* ....... por sigurisht  mbushur plot  larmi ndjenjash e emocionesh, pritshmerie e shprese ! Mbi te gjitha per nje PREZANTIM SA ME TE DENJE ! 

E me AURELEN qe na perfaqeson sivjet, ky eshte nje merak me pak ! AURELA DO E TUND SKENEN E DUSSELDORF-it, sikunder cdo skene ku ajo ve kemben !!!! ENDRRA PO MERR JETE !!!! 
Jo vec per te si artiste, por dhe per ne si artdashes qe kaq shume e kemi shpresuar dhe enderruar ! Erdhi Momenti !!! TI JE SHQIPERIA NE ATE EUROVIZION !!!

*NA NDERO AURELE !!! SHUME SUKSESE  & RENDITJE SA ME TE MIRE !!!  PAÇ FAT - NE FINALE & ME LART !!!*

Gjuha ne te cilen do kendohet kenga, versioni i ri per Festivalin Europian, konkurrentet tane dhe mbi te gjithe FINALJA  -  shume surpriza per t'u zbuluar e emocione per t'u perjetuar !


*SUKSESE SHQIPERIA - FORCA AURELA !!!!*

----------


## goldian

ta kendojne ne deutch bitte se ja u marrim zemren gjermonve

ku jeni ju mer linda drague stern alem izadora tironcja njoni  etj jeni bo gati per tifozllik

----------


## sirena_adria

_EMOCIONET E PARA - DHJETOR 2010_ 

*Aurela Gaçe: Tani më kanë filluar ethet e Eurovizionit*

Këngëtarja Aurela Gaçe ka prerë tashmë biletën për në Eurosong. Kënga ime e kompozitorit Shpëtim Saraçi, me tekst të Sokol Marsit, ka rrëmbyer duartrokitjet e publikut, që e kthehu tre herë këngëtaren Gaçe në skenë dhe më tej edhe verdiktin e jurisë. Gaçe ka fituar kështu edicionin e 49-të të Festivalit në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar. Sigurisht që ka qenë një emocion i madh për të, aq më tepër që merrte pjesë në këtë festival pas 9 vitesh mungesë. E ashtu siç u largua me çmim të parë, sërish u kthye për ta rrëmbyer atë, po këtë herë edhe për të na përfaqësuar në kompeticionin më të rëndësishëm europian, Eurovizion, që këtë vit do të organizohet në muajin maj në Gjermani. Këngëtarja Aurela Gaçe rrëfen në një intervistë për MAPO impresionet e saj të para pas marrjes së çmimit, por edhe barrën që ka përsipër tashmë në rrugën që do të përfundojë pas pesë muajsh

*Aurela, urime për çmimin e parë dhe suksese tashmë në Eurovizion!*

Shumë faleminderit!

*U larguat me çmim të parë nga ky festival dhe u rikthyet për të marrë sërish çmimin e parë. Por tashmë keni siguruar edhe biletën për Eurovizion. Cili është impresioni juaj?*

Impresioni i sotëm që kam është komplet ndryshe nga ai i 9 viteve më parë, kur kam fituar një torfe ose edhe kur kam fituar tek Kënga Magjike. Është komplet ndryshe. Sepse kam fituar një çmim dhe gjithçka ngelej aty. Kurse tani e fitove, por nuk mbaron puna, ke dhe 5 muaj të tjerë që duhet të mendosh si do paraqitesh diku tjetër, si do ta nxjerrësh fytyrën diku tjetër, me sa dinjitet do të paraqitesh dhe kjo është një barrë shumë e madhe. Mua me kanë filluar ethet që tani.

*Mendoni se tashmë ju është rikthyer ëndrra e nëntë viteve më parë?*

Çdo gjë ndodh për një arsye, e kam mësuar këtë nga eksperienca e jetës, kur nuk më bëhet diçka në momentin e parë, them kushedi ku është fundi, kushedi pse nuk u bë. Dhe fakti që para nëntë vjetësh u tha se do të shkoja unë, por nuk u bë për shumë arsye, sot e kuptoj që ajo Fryma e Shenjtë që më udhëheq mua, se unë me këtë jetoj, besoj se nuk ka dashur që unë të shkoj atëherë, pasi nuk isha e përgatitur psikologjikisht, ndoshta nuk do të kisha kaq eksperiencë sa kam tani, ndoshta do të mundohesha të bëhesha diçka tjetër, që të isha moderne për botën moderne. Sot unë besoj se jam më e gatshme se atëherë dhe ndoshta prandaj ndodhi.

*Kishit vendosur të hiqnit dorë nga festivalet, çfarë ju shtyu të riktheheshit, Eurovizioni?*

Eurovizioni ka qenë tangent në mendjen time, e mund të them më shumë në këto dy vitet e fundit. Kisha një ndjenjë që thosha, ta provoj atë emocion, kushedi si mund të jetë mjafton të jem në garë me të tjerët më tepër për atë emocionin që të shkakton të jesh në garë me shtete të tjerë. Gjëja e parë nuk ishte Eurosongu, jo se nuk ishte dëshira, por nuk ishte qëllim dua të them, por kur kam dëgjuar melodinë e Shpëtimit (Saraçit), unë edhe pse i thosha jo, e vërteta është se motivi më mbeti në kokë. Dhe e mora si një shenjë! Unë i besoj intuitës sime, i besoj instiktit tim. Kjo ishte arsyeja, unë thashë që nuk duhet ta lë këtë këngë të më ikë nga duart. Më pëlqente.

*Ky është bashkëpunimi juaj i parë me Saraçin dhe për hir të së vërtetës, shumë njerëz kanë qenë skeptik për ju të dy së bashku në një këngë. Ju vetë keni pasur ndonjëherë ndonjë dyshim ?*

Shpëtimi sapo ka vendosur duart në piano dhe ka filluar melodinë, unë i kam thënë, nuk fitove ti, por fitoi motivi. Domethënë, ajo gjë që më ofroi ai mua, fitoi tek unë në radhë të parë. Nuk kishte vend për skepticizëm aty Skeptike për çfarë pastaj?! Unë kam parë edhe njerëz që sot e kësaj dite janë skeptik për aftësitë e mia. Ka njerëz që thonë që ti je kjo je shumë e mirë, por ka njerëz në muzikë që janë akoma skeptik për mua. Megjithë sukseset që mund të kem unë, ose mund të kem pasur, kanë akoma skepticizëm. Muzika është me shije, kështu që si mund të kenë qenë skeptik për bashkëpunimin tonë E di shumë mirë që kanë qenë skeptik edhe për mua dhe vazhdojnë të jenë Jam akoma në provë për disa njerëz (qesh)!

*E kishit parandjerë se do të triumfonit?*

Jo! Nuk ndjeja që do të triumfoja, por kisha një qetësi, përveç natës së parë. Natën e parë isha e bllokuar nga emocionet sepse unë nuk jam makinë, dhe njerëzit duhet ta kuptojnë këtë që unë jam njeri shumë i lidhur me emocionet dhe shpirtin tim, jam shumë emocionale dhe kjo më bën që ndonjëherë ta humbas ekuilibrin! Natën e parë e kam ndjerë që kam qenë pak e bllokuar, natën e dytë kisha qetësi. Mirë thashë, në fund të fundit kam hyrë në garë dhe gjithsecili hyn në garë me këngët e veta. Siç e kam thënë edhe në një intervistë tjetër në faqet e gazetës tuaj, secili hyn në garë me atë që ka, me atë që i ka dhuruar zoti. Unë nuk kam atë që ka dikush tjetër dhe ai tjetri nuk ka atë që kam unë. Kështu që thashë tani jemi në garë, unë këtë kam, këtë di të bëj, kështu isha e qetë. Për të triumfuar nuk mund të them, sepse asnjëherë nuk i dihet deri në fund se çfarë ndodh. Mund të më pëlqejë mua ajo këngë që këndoj, por nuk mund ti pëlqejë jurisë, nuk mund ti pëlqej publikut

*E në fakt, përsa i përket publikut, u duk se ishte në një mendje me jurinë, gjë që u vërtetua edhe nga duartrokitjet*

Ah, sa e lumtur jam për këtë fakt sepse më trembte fakti dhe thosha, po nëqoftëse këta profesionistë që janë në juri vendosin dhe thonë që nga ana profesionale kjo këngë meriton të jetë e para, dhe thosha po sikur publiku të mos jetë në atë mendje? Më tremb kjo gjë. Unë me publikun e kam marrëdhënien time, për të këndoj! Dhe në këngë e them, e pasur jam, se ty të kam, i them këngës, por edhe publikut sepse unë këndoj për publikun, nuk këndoj vetëm për veten time. Ndaj këtë pasuri që kam, e ndaj me publikun. Prandaj falënderoj Zotin që njerëzit edhe kur këndoja, pasi fitova, qëndronin në sallë e duartrokisnin gjithë kohës. Kjo gjë më gëzonte shumë! Sepse ishin dakord me çmimin dhe për këtë i falënderoj!

*Keni marrë shumë urime, cili ka qenë më i bukuri, më i veçanti?*

Urime ka pasur pa fund, por më kanë ardhur disa urime nga njerëz që unë i njoh prej vitesh, që në fillimet e karrierës sime, dhe kanë qenë disa urime shumë të bukura, pasi e lidhnin fitoren time me natën e Krishtlindjeve!

*Dhe në fakt, ju Zotin falënderuat edhe pas shpalljes së çmimit?*

Unë besoj në Frymën e tij, dhe prandaj edhe atë natë kisha një qetësi që çfarëdo të bëhet e ka vendosur ai lart. Unë ky njeri jam, nuk ndryshoj dot. Unë besoj në Zot dhe kaq.

*Kë do të donit të falënderonit në këto moment?*


Në radhë të parë falënderoj Zotin. Nuk pushoj së falënderuari atë, jo për fitoren, por që më ka dhuruar, jo zërin, por këtë pasion pasi unë edhe gjysmën e këtij zëri të kisha, do isha po kaq pasionante. Le të mos arrija notat e larta që arrij, edhe sikur të recitoja, prapë do të isha njeri pasionant dhe unë e falënderoj Zotin që më ka dhënë këtë pasion, pasi kam lumturi dhe e jetoj jetën të lumtur. Falënderoj përsëri Zotin që ja çoi motivin Shpëtim Saraçit dhe këtë motiv ja dha fiks për mua (qesh). Dhe Sokolin (Marsin), që kur ka dëgjuar muzikën direkt i ka shkuar mendja tek pasioni që unë kam për këngën dhe ka thënë që ky njeri duhet ta këndojë me gjithë forcën e vet këtë lloj kënge, pasi e do shumë këngën. Falënderoj prindërit e mi që më kanë bërë të çmendur (qesh).. sepse kam nga të dy prindërit dhe jam e lumtur që kam marrë energjinë nga mami im dhe qetësinë nga babi, kur duhet. Falënderoj gjithë njerëzit që kanë qenë me mua, kanë qenë pranë meje që nga momenti i parë që kam hyrë në garë, që kanë besuar tek mua dhe falënderoj edhe jurinë, edhe publikun, dhe shpresoj dhe i lutem Zotit që të më japë zgjuarsinë e duhur në zgjedhjet që do të bëjmë tani për këngën, sesi do të paraqitet kënga në Eurosong. Gjithashtu dua të falënderoj stilisten e mirënjohur, Mirela Nurçe, për artin që ka derdhur në veshjet e dy netëve që kam kënduar dhe make-up artist, Lili, e cila për herë të parë pas kaq vitesh më bindi që ta lija grimin në dorë të saj!

*Sot do të niseni në Amerikë. Ndërrimi i viteve do të jetë festë për ju apo do të këndoni?*

Gjithmonë Viti i Ri është një festë që unë nuk e festoj, jam gjithmonë duke festuar me njerëzit e tjerë, megjithatë jam e lumtur se pse në atë moment jam duke i bërë të lumtur edhe ata njerëz që kanë ardhur të festojnë aty ku unë jam. 31, 1 dhe 2 janë data që unë do të ndaj këngën time me shqiptarët e mi.

*Dhe tani, sigurisht Kënga ime do të jetë pjesë e këtyre netëve festive?*

Pse jo, ka për të qenë e para që do të çelë këto netë!

*Aurela, do të ndryshojë çmimi juaj tashmë pas këtij suksesi*

Hahahahaha çmimi i këngëtarëve shqiptarë, sado të famshëm të bëhen, sado sukses të ken ngelet i njëjtë. Për çfarë arsye? sepse ne kaq publik jemi, në qoftë se unë do të performoja në stadium dhe do të kisha 50 mijë veta në stadium, atëherë edhe vlera ime do të ishte shumë e lartë (50 mijë euro a 500 mijë euro). Kështu që bëheni llogarinë matematike, del shumë thjesht, të gjithë këngëtarët shqiptarë këndojnë maksimumi në salla me 2 mijë veta, kështu që vlera monetare mbetet e njëjtë.

*Dakord, por shumë këngëtarë thonë se paguhen shumë shtrenjtë në Amerikë, gati tek 20 mijë euro e 50 mijë euro*

Unë sinqerisht do të dëshiroja të dija kush është rruga që mund ti marrësh këto para, pasi deri më sot nuk e di këtë rrugë, nuk dua të them se gënjejnë apo jo nuk dua të merrem fare me këtë pjesë, por e vërteta, dhe për këtë dal garant, është shumë ndryshe! Sepse bëni llogarinë, në Amerikë nuk mund të bësh dot 2000 shqiptarë se nuk ke, pasi aq janë sallat që shqiptarët marrin me qira, ku do të dalin këto para, bëni llogarinë sa është bileta që do të futen njerëzit brenda dhe nga do të dalin këto para që ai organizatori që bën festën do të fitojë për vete, do të paguajë dhe këngëtarin dhe gjithë foninë e dritat, etj. Më thoni nga mund të dalin gjithë këto para që marrin këta këngëtarë 20 mijë euro unë jam e bindur që edhe Lady Gaga po të ishte shqiptare, me gjithë atë çmendurinë që ka ajo do të paguhej njësoj si ne dhe do të kishte në sallë 1 mijë veta, aq sa kemi ne. Kështu që duhet të jesh e lindur në Amerikë, a diku tjetër, e të bësh koncerte me 50 mijë njerëz, që atëherë të pretendosh të paguhesh si të huajat

*Faleminderit për kuriozitetin që na shuajte dhe një pyetje të fundit, a keni emocione tashmë për Eurosong-un?* 


Unë nuk kam pretendime, nuk kam dyshime, unë tani kam mbi shpatulla një barrë të madhe. Në radhë të parë për tu paraqitur mirë si shtet dhe në këtë moment unë bëhem e vogël, nuk ka më rëndësi Aurela, tani unë kam fytyrën e Shqipërisë. Nuk kam lidhje dhe punë me konkurrentët e tjerë, unë do ti futem punës dhe do të shoh çfarë ndodh në Eurosong, dua të shikoj e studioj mirë, megjithatë unë i mbetem atij instiktit tim, do të vazhdoj ti qëndroj besnike asaj që më ka nxjerrë në dritë deri më sot, dhe në dritë mua më ka nxjerrë besimi në atë që unë ndjej. Në qoftë se mua më pëlqen, nuk më duhet nëse nuk i pëlqen dikujt tjetër, unë kam besim se si mua, mund ta pëlqejnë dhe njerëz të tjerë atë që unë bëj. Kështu që unë do ti futem punës, do të dëgjoj njerëz që dinë, njerëz që marrin vesh nga ky zanat, jam e hapur për mendime, por gjithmonë jam besnike e asaj ndjeshmërisë me të cilën unë kam lindur dhe me atë do të shkoj unë, me atë do të paraqitem, kjo është fytyra ime. E mirë e keqe, kjo është Aurela dhe unë do të paraqitem me atë që jam.

----------


## Jackie

Me ket kenge max deri ne gjysemfinale shkojme.

----------


## PINK

me cilen kenge do konkuroj kjo ate qe fitoi - kenga ime? mah, kenge koti. as mos marri mundimin. Sa e degjova, sme la as nje lloj shije-je. kenge pa pik emocioni, ordinere. (ka nje lloj kombinimi si muzike e lehte me popullore labe, hajde merre vesht).

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Po Kosova kur do huje ne Eurovizion :SS 
Gjithsesi Good Luck ! Shqiperisë!

----------


## sirena_adria

*KENGA FITUESE E FESTIVALIT TE 49 NE RTSH* 


" *KENGA IME " -  AURELA GAÇE*

*Kompozim * -  SHPETIM SARACI 
*Teksti*  -    SOKOL MARSI 
*Orkestrim* - SHPETIM SARACI 



Zemër ti mos me lër pa fjalë 
Dua t'ia them e dua t'ia marrë 
Sa herë vij edhe shkoj 
si frymë të kërkoj 
Ne gjak më jë futur pa ty s’mund të rroj 

Me bëhesh det edhe me bëhesh valë 
Me than një lot edhe me ndez një mall 
Sa herë vij edhe shkoj si frymë të kërkoj 
Ne gjak të kam kënga ime moj, ehehej 

E pasur jam se ty të kam 
Nuk jam ne tokë e asgjë s’me ndal 

REF: 
Zot që këngën ma ke fal më lër ta ndaj 
Nuk ka ngjyrë e nuk ka fjalë muret s'e mbajnë 
Tokën, qiellin e bën bashkë harron e fal 
Se me deh e me mban gjallë asgjë s’me ndal, ehehej 


Sa herë për ty etja do me marr 
Do vij të pij e buzën do ta lag 
Sa here vij edhe shkoj si frymë të kërkoj 
Jeton ti edhe un jetoj, ehehej 

E pasur jam se ty të kam 
Nuk jam ne tokë e asgjë s’me ndal 

REF: 
Sot që këngën ma ke fal më lër ta ndaj 
Nuk ka ngjyrë e nuk ka fjalë muret se mbajnë 
Tokën qiellin e bën bashkë harron e fal 
Sa me deh e me mban gjallë asgjë s'me ndal, ehehej 


REF: 
Sot që këngën ma ke fal më lër ta ndaj 
Nuk ka ngjyrë e nuk ka fjalë muret se mbajnë 
Tokën qiellin e bën bashkë harron e fal 
Sa me deh e me mban gjallë asgjë s'me ndal, ehehej


http://www.youtube.com/v/vTEQjFrQT9k

----------


## PINK

me ato ehejhej e ka ..... e kupton vete ti. lol

----------


## Izadora

> ta kendojne ne deutch bitte se ja u marrim zemren gjermonve
> 
> ku jeni ju mer linda drague stern alem izadora tironcja njoni  etj jeni bo gati per tifozllik



Nje Eurovizion e kam pare me nje grup miqsh , Vetem une isha shqiptare aty . 
Ata beshin tifozllik per gjermanin e une per shqiptaren .
Nje ze nje vote  :ngerdheshje:  , mu desh te hypja majt karriges me brohorit lol 



Shpresojme te zem nje vend dinjitoz ne listen e konkurentve .
Forca Albania !!

----------


## Jackie

> me ato ehejhej e ka ..... e kupton vete ti. lol


ishalla o gjalle deri athere. se ngeli tu pi 500 euro mall n'dite  :perqeshje:  lol

----------


## Kanina

> Po Kosova kur do huje ne Eurovizion :SS 
> Gjithsesi Good Luck ! Shqiperisë!



o vellezer do te bashkhemi dhe do shkojme bashke se ndryshe e shikoni me dylbi. gjithsesi cberi se vajti shqiperia cberi kosova njelloj eshte.

----------


## Kanina

po kjo aurela pikerisht tani qe do te kendoj ne eurovizion gjeti kete keng koti. per mua ska per te shkuar larg me kete keng.
jo qe mendojn fqinjet tane per ne sna japin asnje vote votojn vetem per njeri tjetrin edhe sikur kenga te jete e bukur.

----------


## sirena_adria

> ta kendojne ne deutch bitte se ja u marrim zemren gjermonve
> 
> ku jeni ju mer linda drague stern alem izadora tironcja njoni  etj jeni bo gati per tifozllik



s'na hyjne shume ne pune gjermanet kesaj rradhe ....  se ata jane vetem vendi prites .... :i qetë:

----------


## sirena_adria

> Po Kosova kur do huje ne Eurovizion :SS 
> Gjithsesi Good Luck ! Shqiperisë!


Urojme per se shpejti .... se ne na u deshen minimumi 12 vjet pa ta realizonim !!!

----------


## sirena_adria

Sot ne shortin e hedhur u zbuluan NETET E PREZANTIMEVE & KONKURRENTET E GJYSEM-FINALEVE  !!! 

* SHQIPERIA SIPAS SHORTIT GARON NE NATEN E PARE GJYSEMFINALE -  10 MAJ 2011* .  

Ne vijim Grupi i yne : 

1.  Shqiperi
2.  Finlande
3.  Armeni
4.  Zvicer
5.  Norvegji 
6.  Gjeorgji
7.  Turqi
8.  Serbi
9.  Rusi
10. Poloni
11. Kroaci
12. Azerbajxhan
13. Lituani
14. Hungari
15.  Malta
16. San Marino
17. Islande
18. Greqi
19.  Portugali

• *Vendet e 5-shes FINALISTE* ( Italia rikthehet ne Eurovizion sivjet ) *qe votojne ne gjysem -finale :*

-  ANGLI
-  SPANJE


Vetem vendet konkurruese te nates respektive & te percaktuarat nga The BIG FIVE (tashme , me Italine)  do te percaktojne FINALISTET ! 


* ME FAT SHQIPERIA !* 


*Burimi i Informacionit :*  ESCTODAY.COM 

http://www.esctoday.com/news/read/16491

----------


## sirena_adria

Nata e pare eshte goxha e forte !19 vende garojne vetem per 10 te tilla Finaliste ! Shume shtete qe per vite tashme jane finaliste te rregullta !

*Gjysem - finalja e pare shume me e forte ne konkurrence se e dyta !* Shpeshhere eshte dhe ceshtje fati ! 

Na bie ANGLIA, qe mezi na ka dhene Nje Pike , megjithe ate komunitet shqiptar te madh atje & jo ITALIA e GJERMANIA , qe nje pikesim te larte do e kishim te garantuar !!!!

 :buzeqeshje:  Gjithsesi,  te presim  kenget e rivaleve.... Gjithshka mbetet e hapur deri atehere !!!



*FORCA AURELA  - SUKSESE SHQIPERIA*

----------


## sirena_adria

> Sot ne shortin e hedhur u zbuluan NETET E PREZANTIMEVE & KONKURRENTET E GJYSEM-FINALEVE  !!! 
> 
> * SHQIPERIA SIPAS SHORTIT GARON NE NATEN E PARE GJYSEMFINALE -  10 MAJ 2011* .  
> 
> Ne vijim Grupi i yne : 
> 
> 1.  Shqiperi
> 2.  Finlande
> 3.  Armeni
> ...




*GJYSEM-FINALJA E DYTE  ( 12 Maj 2011 )* 

1.  Hollande
2.  Bosnje - Hercegovine
3.  Ukraine
4.  Qipro
5.  Austri
6.  Suedi
7.  Moldavi
8.  Belgjike
9.  Sllovaki 
10. Izrael
11. Maqedoni
12. Danimarke
13. Bjellorusi
14. Bullgari
15. Letoni
16. Estoni
17. Rumani
18. Slloveni
19. Ireland


*Te Drejten e Votimit per Gjysem - Finalen e dyte nga BIG 5:* 

- ITALI
- GJERMANI
- FRANCE

----------


## sirena_adria

> Me ket kenge max deri ne gjysemfinale shkojme.


 :i qetë:  Mos ja pri krahet SHQIPES , ende pa u ngritur lart !

----------


## sirena_adria

> Nje Eurovizion e kam pare me nje grup miqsh , Vetem une isha shqiptare aty . 
> Ata beshin tifozllik per gjermanin e une per shqiptaren .
> Nje ze nje vote  , mu desh te hypja majt karriges me brohorit lol 
> 
> 
> 
> Shpresojme te zem nje vend dinjitoz ne listen e konkurentve .
> Forca Albania !!


  :Lulja3:    Ti ne maje te karrikes .... une lashe mrekulline tokesore - KARAIBE - per t'u " ngujuar" ne dhome 3 ore  duke ndjekur Festivalin e bere tifozllik per SHQIPERINE !!!

 Mos te zençin Ethet e EUROVIZIONIT .....

----------


## kleadoni

Kengen nuk e kam degjuar akoma, por meqenese me pelqen Aurela them qe do dali mire. Shpresojme te marrim ndonje vend te mire kete vit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

